# 65 Grab bar



## foreevergoat (Oct 24, 2011)

Got my dash pad back from just dashes it looks great. But grab bar is too close to pad can't even get fingers around bar. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

The padded dash option does protrude some into the grab bar compared to the non padded dash. I would say your new dash pad is just thicker than what the original one was, causing you this problem.


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

May have the grab handle on wrong it should hang down , not up .


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Pics? I have a padded dash on mine (original) and there is a ton of room to use the grab bar.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

I would agree that the bar is mounted upside down


----------

